# SSPO #27



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone here attending SSPO #27 I heard its starting date is April 11,2016.

Good luck everyone


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Best of luck sincerely to all SSPO Academy recruits. For any of you attendees that are employed by State Schools, your first quiz is to fill in the blank in the following quote; "________ SSPO!!!"


----------

